# What do you (normally) average for 2x2 using the ORTEGA method? (Poll)



## CubeX (May 9, 2010)

Hey guys, 

just wondering how much you guys usually average with the Ortega method...

I am nearly sub-5 average (5.14 sec; damn...)

I want to see how many cubers are actually, sub-5 average.

Thanks


----------



## chris w (May 9, 2010)

just did an avg then 
5.36 a12
4.74 a5 

best time 3.27 
worst 7.47


----------



## bamboocha (May 9, 2010)

I really suck at 2x2, but I don't practice it much either. I sometimes do the wrong PBL alg and then I have to fix it.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 9, 2010)

I average low-mid 4's using Ortega and ~4 CLL algs.
I've hit sub 4 avg12 maybe 6-7 times


----------



## onionhoney (May 9, 2010)

Usually my average is around 3.5 and my best a12 is 2.9x.


----------



## sz35 (May 9, 2010)

sub-7


----------



## TMOY (May 9, 2010)

9.11 ao5, I suck with Ortega


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 9, 2010)

I avg ~9 with basically no ortega or PBL practice. 
I want to get quicker but im not motivated enough to put the effort in right now.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 9, 2010)

I usually get a mid 4 second average of 12 now, mostly high 4's. I was averaging 6-7 secs a few weeks ago. On some solves i do lbl which im really quick at.


----------



## Escher (May 9, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Usually my average is around 3.5 and my best a12 is 2.9x.



Same, for both.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 9, 2010)

4's are easy for me
but 3's are hard


----------



## Death_Note (May 9, 2010)

I have loooots of sub5


----------



## CubeX (May 9, 2010)

To the person who voted for sub-3:

I don't think you understood the question? I meant average not single...

Your signature said: 2x2, 2.09/5.04

Edit: I just looked at your videos as well... so you can not be sub-3 average...


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 9, 2010)

~5. I don't practice Ortega.


----------



## CubeX (May 9, 2010)

This is what i hate about Ortega...

Average of 5: 5.06
1. 4.40 R U' R' U F' U' F' 
2. 6.00 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' F R2 U2- I redid the scramble and got 3.59... Damn, i didn't see the PBL as quick...
3. (DNF) R' F' U2 R' U' F2 U2 
4. (3.96) U' F' U2 F' U' F' R' F' 
5. 4.78 R U2 R2 U' R' U R U' 

I don't get about the average 5.06...

Shouldn't it be like 4.79 seconds average...???


----------



## Edmund (May 9, 2010)

just did 4.90 av of 5, normally just sub-5 but i use cll so yeahhh


----------



## JackJ (May 9, 2010)

I average usually sub 5. I've been using oretga, cll, guimond, and LBL.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 9, 2010)

I'm sub-9.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 9, 2010)

what if you're betwween 8 and 9 seconds?


----------



## The Rubik Mai (May 9, 2010)

Sub-3
Who?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 9, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> what if you're betwween 8 and 9 seconds?



Then you are sub-9. You have to choose "above 8 seconds"


----------



## Neo63 (May 9, 2010)

I used to be sub-4...then I stopped and started practicing CLL for abit and now I suck at both >.<



The Rubik Mai said:


> Sub-3
> Who?


Escher (Rowan)


----------



## Escher (May 9, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I used to be sub-4...then I stopped and started practicing CLL for abit and now I suck at both >.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I voted sub 4 because sub 3 consistently just isn't the truth 
I think I have a 3.13 avg of 100 from a while ago though.


----------



## Neo63 (May 9, 2010)

Maybe Rowe? Sub-3 is possible though right?


----------



## Escher (May 9, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Maybe Rowe? Sub-3 is possible though right?



Sure, if you can keep up about 7tps a solve, it's fine. It just depends how good your pre-inspection lookahead is, and prediction of PBL.
I think if I worked at it long enough I could get there, but I find 2x2 a bit dull atm so I don't want to push it and get sick of it.

I don't think it's a good idea to have any presumptions about Rowe + Ortega, afaik he hasn't practiced a PBL based method for ages. 
Ofc he could, though


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2010)

I find it hard to believe that someone averages sub-3 with Ortega, but I guess it would be possible if you used your inspection wisely...

I'm consistently sub-6 but switching to CLL now that I'm done OLL.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 10, 2010)

current avg100: 3.44 (σ = 0.64)



Spoiler



3.34, 2.69, 3.75, 2.72, 2.44, 2.31, 3.58, 3.28, 3.34, 3.93, 4.45, 3.29, 2.36, 4.23, 3.09, 3.12, 3.33, 4.34, 2.54, 3.76, 3.68, 3.34, 4.41, 4.00, 3.02, 4.22, 3.62, 4.36, 2.69, 3.03, 3.13, 4.79, 4.05, 2.56, 4.43, 4.03, 3.92, 2.77, 3.69, 3.57, 3.43, 2.88, 3.77, 3.68, 3.83, 4.08, 3.80, 2.87, 2.82, 3.44, 2.77, 3.62, 3.12, 3.92, 3.54, 3.68, 3.44, 4.71, 2.12, 3.33, 3.89, 3.33, 2.79, 4.58, 3.86, 2.88, 3.29, 2.82, 3.96, 4.40, 3.11, 2.52, 3.99, 2.35, 3.40, 3.89, 3.80, 2.53, 3.13, 4.44, 3.47, 4.49, 2.37, 3.47, 3.37, 3.37, 1.54, 4.06, 3.63, 4.12, 4.11, 0.95, 3.93, 3.57, 3.33, 3.53, 3.69, 2.26, 3.23, 3.12



I'm sure onionhoney could sub3 if he tried.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (May 17, 2010)

More than 8.Cause i lazy to learn full CLL


----------

